# Frenaros



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Could anyone please tell what the village of Frenaros is like to live in? We have seen a few villas there that we like the look of, but was wondering if anyone could tell us what life is like there before we come over to have look.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just bumping up the board.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in Frenaros and must say that it is a very nice quiet pleasant village to live in. It has just about everything I need here, all within walking or bicycling distance. Though it is lacking in restaurants/tavernas; there are a few kebab/souvlaki places. But Dherynia, Vrysoulles, Sotira, Avgorou, and Liopetri have many tavernas and they are all close by.

Most of the shopkeepers know who I am - the American who lives in Frenaros - and often comment on my garden.

My neighbors are all Cypriot and very friendly.

We have 3 bakeries - yumm. There are a few banks, a few grocery stores, serveral Peripteros, some pubs/bars (but no major nightlife), a pharmacy, a DIY store, some shoe and clothing shops, a fish shop, pet store, butcher, and even a fitness club.

Frenaros has a watermelon festival in August (I think) every 2 years. Next one in 2013.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

What is it like for children? We have a 2.5yr old and 10mth old...so not school age, do you know if there are any clubs/groups in the area? We were looking at Dherynia. We want to be in an area where our kids will be able mix with other children as much as possible.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know what kind of clubs you are looking for. I am a member of a ladies coffe morning group that meets in Paralimni. I have also recently joined a Hash House Harriers group.

There are plenty of children around. As my neighbors are all Cypriot, the children are too. It is very safe for children here.

Dherynia is very nice. It is not very far at all from Frenaros. Property is more expensive in Dherynia than in Paralimni or Frenaros. There are definitely more restaurants in Dherynia than in Frenaros.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Think I'm looking for groups where I can meet people a similar age to me (late 30's) and groups where my children can meet people their ages too. 

We are looking to rent initially, we're not set on anywhere in particular, so the threads on here are very interesting. 

Thx for your reply, things are moving again for us, so fingers crossed we'll be over fairly soon 😄😄


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss Daisy said:


> I don't know what kind of clubs you are looking for. I am a member of a ladies coffe morning group that meets in Paralimni. I have also recently joined a Hash House Harriers group.
> 
> There are plenty of children around. As my neighbors are all Cypriot, the children are too. It is very safe for children here.
> 
> Dherynia is very nice. It is not very far at all from Frenaros. Property is more expensive in Dherynia than in Paralimni or Frenaros. There are definitely more restaurants in Dherynia than in Frenaros.


What is the Hash House Harriers group?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hash House Harriers are all over the world. They are a group of people who run or walk along a route marked out in advance by another member of the group. Hash House Harriers have been described as a drinking group with a walking/running problem. It's a social group. We do the walk/run and then sing silly songs and have a beer/glass of wine/soda/juice and sometimes we all go out to eat afterwards. It is all in good fun and children are welcome. There are several groups all over the island. The walk/run takes about an hour and the silliness afterwards lasts for about a half an hour. It's a great way to see parts of the island you would not normally go to and to meet great people. I love it!


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

That sounds fab and like u say, a great way to see the island and good way to meet people too. I'm not a good runner, but love walking and could do more exercise for sure lol. I'll look the group up when we come over. Did u get my friend request?


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

toppers4 said:


> That sounds fab and like u say, a great way to see the island and good way to meet people too. I'm not a good runner, but love walking and could do more exercise for sure lol. I'll look the group up when we come over. Did u get my friend request?


I don't think I got it. Sorry.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, I'll try again x


----------

